# grandad lost at sea 1931



## elizabeth dripin (Jul 6, 2012)

I am trying to find out the name of the ship that my grandfather was on and also any other information about what happened to it.
His name was John Barrett he was born in Hull 1883 and lived in Fleetwood at his time of death. He was lost at sea in 1931 he was a fisherman. His name and that of my Grandmother is on a grave in Fleetwood cemetery. Can anyone help please.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Elizabeth *and welcome to *SN.* Good luck with your search and bon voyage.


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Elizabeth,
I have checked through my records here and have found four vessels which came to grief in 1931.
Criscilla FD23, wrecked in Islay Sound.
Daily Mail FD100,wrecked North Mull in May.
Ferrol FD124 wrecked Stornoway in December.
Passages FD119 lost off Jurba Head,Isle of Man 3rd.December.
There is no mention of casualties though.
Was his ship lost or did die due to accident etc?
Hope this may be of help and good luck in your search.
Regards
Bob


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just checked those four trawlers, there were no losses when they were wrecked. He was most likely lost off another trawler sometime in 1931. If she could find the ships name it would be relativly easy finding the detailes.


----------



## elizabeth dripin (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Robert Durant and cueball44 for your interest and info, I have come across these names before on the wreck site http://www.wrecksite.eu
I have also noted that there were no losses mentioned on both this site and the site of fleetwood-trawlers.info (The Bosun's Watch). 
I can't find the ship's name as all my family are now deceased. My mother always mentioned that she was 9 when her father went missing, as far as I know the ship was a complete loss, I also remember that she told me that they had to wait 5 years before he was officially recorded as dead. I know he is mentioned on a grave in Fleetwood cemetary along with my Grandmother. I have also considered that maybe it was 1930 or 1932 and am now looking at these years. 
Sorry for the delay in replying I do appreciate your interest.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Elizabeth
Interested in any other leads that you can give us to determine the vessel. In 1937 a deckhand 'John Barrett' was lost from the steam trawler LOCH MORAR (A361) which had been fishing from Fleetwood as the CYMREA (FD367) from 1921 to 1932. This is the detail of her loss and crew names.

31.3.1937: On an Icelandic trip (Sk. Walter Barber). In heavy weather, drove onto reef 1500yds offshore at Eyrarbakki, south west coast of Iceland; with heavy surf breaking over the vessel, a motor boat approached to within 500 yards but no sign of life; all twelve crew lost*. HMS Foyle on FPS sailed Reykjavik to attend. 11.5.1937: Aberdeen registry closed.
(Lost* - Sk. Walter Barber (42); George Duthie (38), Mate; Thomas McKay(29), Second Fisherman; A. Stevenson, Ch Eng; J. Connell, 2nd Eng; John Mitchell (28), John Barrett (52), W. Brady, J. Scott, deckhands; C. Milne & F. Jackman, firemen; D. Lowrie, cook)
Gil.
Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust


----------



## elizabeth dripin (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Gil, Thanks for the info, it could well be my grandfather because many old bmd and census records were innaccurate and if he was born in 1885 (not 1883 as recorded) it sounds like him.The only bugbear is that my Mum aways seemed to say she was 8/9yrs old at the time she last saw him and this date of 31/3/37 would have made her 14 .
I am still wracking my brain trying to think of other ways of confirming his birthdate or marriage details (without much success so far)
Thanks for the info. I will let you know if I find anything more.


----------

